# How Fat are You?



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well we've had polls to find out what yaks we paddle, how old we are, whether we like paddling or pedalling and now I reckon its about time we found out how fat all you buggers are. I like the fact that kayaking is supposed to be a fitness sport (aka we should all look like Grant Kenny) but in reality most of us are probably carrying a few extra kegs than we should be.

I'm actually interested to find out average weights across AKFF members as various kayaks are rated up to certain limits. If we find out that our members are predominantly fatty boombahs then this info may be important to the manufacturers for future yak designs.

OK, so fess up. What's your bathroom scales say?


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

About 116 at the moment - that was my weight when I played rugby ten years ago, let's just say that my body isn't the same shape now though.

Next poll you'll need a 130+ mark for me!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm at 103 , down from my usual 108 -110 that I was a month ago before my motorcycle trip to the NT. Probably stack it back on now that I'm unable to work, paddle or ride for a while as I await healing of injuries from same trip.


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

Im 94 kg last time i looked, i have been trying to loose 5or so kg over the last few months.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

thats funny - I'm 94 kg as well, but I do carry a spare 10kg around with me 'just in case'....


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.krispykreme.com.au/doughnuts/

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

I went to sydney a couple of weeks ago and i had a dozen of the chocloate coated ones in a day and all i can say is *DONT DO IT!*
oh yeah i bought another 4 dozen for the journey home to little old wollongbar (stupid lack of krispey kreme donuts on the far north coast :twisted: :twisted: )


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

OK

Im 110 and loving it, Fully fit and a life support system for the rudder.

Brian


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

looks like i can afford to carry more tackle than most :lol:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm the same weight now as I was in high school. I'm a stick 

My Grandmother used to say don't worry Gregory you can't fatten thoroughbreds&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..or was in mongrel dogs? :shock: :?


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i cracked 110 a few months back, and now sitting on 113. ive put on 10 kg in the last year (coincidentally started working in an office a year ago after years of manual labour), and 20kg in the last 5 years. still, i play sport at high level, have no issues paddling or anything else. like davey, im carrying extra just in case of emergency arctic stranding, or outback desertion ;-)

my weakness is not cream buns, or pastries at all, just pigs. cured, smoked, fried, baked, grilled, rotisseried. and cheese. and damn my german blood (well, its not so much blood as pork fat these days) :lol: :lol:

im looking to drop 10kg by christmas, and the other 10 by the end of next year. hopefully 8)


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Im 76kg but only 5'6" with a low profile Bridgstone fitted around the waste. Got my New Kayak yesterday so the Kg's are bound to just fall off from here on. Thats if I actually paddel or peddel ,got my Adventure Island so I just might stay a lazy bugger and sail.


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thoroughbreds Greg thats it :lol: ;-) I got told the same thing as a kid, also lucky legs....lucky my legs dont snap off and poke up my :shock: :twisted: :lol:

Im bout 6ft and the heaviest Ive ever been was 80kg, before my back probs when I was fit[300kms+ a week on the Mbike,weights ect..] about 5% body fat.

Now Ive got about the same body fat but im around 65kgs, its true what they say...if ya dont use it ya lose it.

I think it works both ways, just because someone is carrying a bit of weight doesnt necessarily mean they are unfit. In the same way all skinny people arnt weak as piss :lol: I can still teabag the prowler if I have to ;-)

Cheers
Lucky


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm 6'3" and weigh 81kg (and falling) down from 98kg. Fishydude reckons I'm chocka block full of worms because I'm now eating whatever I damn well please and still (slowly) losing weight. I love a teenager's metabolism :lol:.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i seem to be stuck on 66.6 :twisted: 
and i have to eat like a pig to stay there.
I was the same weight nearly 30 years ago. (should have kept my school uniform) :lol:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm hovering around 88 - 89 kilos. Used to be about 78 in my younger sporty days  Trying to get back down around the 80 kilo mark  I need to get out yaking more and now that spring is here hopefully the water will start to warm up :twisted:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sitting on a comfortable 79 (5'10"), dropping it down to 75 for my holiday in coral bay in 4 weeks hopefully. Anything under 75 and I really would be unhealthy, even though my bmi is "healthy" down to 62kg.
A combination of bushwalking, cycling and kayaking means that I'm pretty fit at the moment, probably the fittest I've been since I did the avon descent in 2001. I don't worry too much about what I eat, I do eat a lot of fruit and veg though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a typical ectomorph and not real tall either, weighing in at only 66kg. Heaviest I've ever been is about 69kg and getting back to that weight is proving to be a long road (of lots of oversized meals). 69 is a good number, so that's my target.

I have no body fat to speak of - recorded somewhere between 2 and 3% a few years back (and not much has changed since then). I can build muscle reasonably well it seems, but it just seems to be near impossible to pad it out with any fat.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

For years I struggled to get over 72kg (I always thought I was too skinny at 6' tall)
I too started to gain weight when I went from a labour intensive job to a, lets say, more supervisory position about 6 years ago. 
I was happy when I cracked 80kgs and thought it was a bit of a novelty that I could actually gain weight for the first time in my life.
I did get up to about 96kg at about this time last year. I told myself I wasn't going to crack the ton.

I'm now at about 82kg. The only real difference is that I started kayaking.

Oh, and a heavy diet of mulloway...


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I always weigh myself before Breakfast, 104kg last weekend...

After dinners I cut out the Tim Tams, Caramel Slice, Brownies, Up & Go's, Bannana Bread, Triple Choccy Layer Cake, Carrot Cake, Lamingtons, Cereal for desert, Ice Cream, Milk and various dips for a loss of around 4kg - 5kg.
My aim last year was to hit 100kg and burn it all off, lets just say if you want to gain weight fast just drink 2 x Up & Go drinks about 9pm each night and chase with a dozen Ginger Kisses ( I want to go back to the lean 89kg 27 year old ).

Wouldnt mind being half a quarter of a foot shorter too ( 6'3" at the moment, shrinking through time ).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

183cm, 96kg pre yak, 74kg post yak (12 months).


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm on the way back down at the minute, tiped out at 105 last year but a lot of training and not so many cream buns has brought it to the 100 mark somedays i'm below other days i'm over. Reckon I should be around 92 and it would be good to reach that but I doubt it.

Cheers Dave

Edit SBD this has nothing to do with yakking, we saw the shit you eat at the last sydney lunch all that tripe and chickens feet would kill anyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm bang on 6 foot and got up as heavy as 94kg in highschool before getting stuck into some better eating and exercise in uni. Got down as low as 75kg but now I tend to hover around 80kg depending on the season. Hopefully some long sessions in the new yak will help keep the weight down, but I'm sure destroying the cadbury factory would prove more effective :twisted: :lol: 
Joel


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Under 75kg is unhealthy now huh?

We talking science here or body image...

Either way, my GP dissagrees with you ;-)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm just over 100kg - was very skinny for many a year,,,,,,, I used to walk and cycle everwhere........ thing is I exercise on a regular basis - but eat like a horse afterwards.... and did somebody mention beer....... :twisted:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm the same size and weight as Paffoh 6'3" and about 103-104kg.

Since I filled out in my early 20's I've always been just under or on 100kg. I have skinny chicken legs but a fairly muscular upper body/shoulders. I think that was a pretty good weight for me, however in the last couple of years I have added a few extra kgs and put on a bit more of a belly, due to reduction in exercise (stuffed my ankle playing oztag 2 years ago).

Aim is to get back under 100kg and keep it there. I'm just about to start doing some swimming after work, and will get back on the surfboard in summer.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

90 down from 96 since I cut out white bread and stopped binge drinking the odd night :shock: Going to the UK next week to drink pints and see old friends so I'll be back to 96 soon :roll:


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

havnt changed my weight since grade 8 and hover between 59 and 65 kilos depending on my fitness :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Under 75kg is unhealthy now huh?
> 
> We talking science here or body image...
> 
> ...


No mate, it would be unhealthy for me. Around 3-5% body fat is healthy for an adult male.
I was over 70kg at 17 years old when I used to cycle at least 150km a week, at no junk food, no softdrink / beer, lots of walking, swimming etc. Everyone is built diferently.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

78kgs and 5"10/ BMI tells me i'm close to fat, but I choose not to believe it.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

5'11" and 92kg. Id like to be 80kg fighting weight but cant seem to get under 90kg no matter how much I paddle. I have lost a lot off the gut since I came back from the bush but I have put a lot on the chest, shoulders and arms from paddling so the scales dont tell the truth ;-)


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

I quit cigarettes and being a raver all at the same time. Man, you'd think somebody got a balloon pump and shoved it up my nose the way I inflated. From 75 to 130 in 12 months. This went on and on until I realised I wasn't built for Melbourne weather and I had to get out. Been in Qld a month now and lost 5kg's so far just from getting out and about.

Imagine what I'll take off when I get out on the water :shock:


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> I'm 6'3" and weigh 81kg (and falling) down from 98kg. Fishydude reckons I'm chocka block full of worms because I'm now eating whatever I damn well please and still (slowly) losing weight. I love a teenager's metabolism :lol:.


I am on your sliding scale, I am 6'4" and down to 92kg now, down from 105kg and still falling. If I can stop injuring myself all the time, I would be out on the yak more often and would be even lower than that. I can see myself getting close to where you are by the SWR trip.
My friends also think I have worms, they have decided that I really just have 1 worm and that it has eaten and replaced my intestines.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i am 6ft and 120 and i hate it i have a fat gut that i cant seem to get rid of no matter what i do , cant exercise at the moment , both legs out of action and a back thats only there part of the time , and this stealth like figure of a man who was still going to be running marathons at age 85 , missed it by that much .


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

JuzzyDee said:


> I quit cigarettes and being a raver all at the same time. Man, you'd think somebody got a balloon pump and shoved it up my nose the way I inflated. From 75 to 130 in 12 months. This went on and on until I realised I wasn't built for Melbourne weather and I had to get out. Been in Qld a month now and lost 5kg's so far just from getting out and about.
> 
> Imagine what I'll take off when I get out on the water :shock:


Shock horror, just do the Melbourne shuffle mate!


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

hate to look like a youtube geek. its not my fault i have a video for almost everything

haha i was at a party a couple of weeks back and there where a 4 people shuffling. soon it was 5 :lol:






also i am from that elite under 60 group. i cant put on weight. i go to the gym and smash the food (4 serves of dinner tonight  ) yet i cant out on weight. i think since water polo season has started i have gained 2 kilos. 57 now lol

cheers

ps. paff how did you know of our city shuffle
pps. i dont propperly shuffle


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha embarassed as I am to admit ever Shuffling, Im proud to say those days are well behind me.  Seriously, hectic rooms full of people running around like idiots, or being out on the water on a beautiful sunny qld day with a line in (Yeah only one until I figure out where the yellow zones start and stop, gotta be careful not too drif into those green zones or I'm in some trouble!). I shoulda moved up here years ago I reckon!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

lol, Dnb DJ of 13 years ought to do it mate...

Top billed many a gig in Melbourne back in the day ( 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003 ).

Also was a raver bunny for about 7 years before that. So was Craig 450! :lol:

( Back then I weighed a good 82kgs and was full of drugs, drugs are bad... Mkay? )


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

I usually hang in the 88-90kg area but at 191cm thats not really a bad thing. Maybe body shape would be a better poll?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

When I retired 4 years ago from physical work I was 5'9" and 85kgs, which with the easy life blossomed to 92.5kgs.

Got hold of a bike a few weeks ago and am now slowly dropping and presently 90kgs with no other changes in habits except the daily ride on the bike ;-)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Ricoh

I reckon if you can cycle on many local journeys... to shops and friends etc and the roads arent too bad then its a good way to go.... when I was at UNiversity I cycled everywhere and lived on top of a hill - I was skinny as a rake and managed to consume mucho beer.. :lol: :lol: I even went mountainbike camping in the middle of winter in the snow... carrying a fully laden bike up hills and down into valleys and cycling where a could with a full tent and photography gear - camera tripod etc . It almost killed me...... but what doesnt kill you is good for you as Nitchze said ( I think ). :shock: :shock:

Its pretty good on the knees too.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

wopfish said:


> when I was at UNiversity I cycled everywhere and lived on top of a hill - I was skinny as a rake .


Yes Dick, but that was nearly 20 years ago..... :lol:

When I was in my early 20's I lived and worked in Canada/Europe for a couple of years as a ski guide/instructor/bar manager. Skiing every day (burning huge calories), working at night, walking /riding everywhere else and existing on a humble Aussie backpackers diet of beer, pasta, chocolate and more beer saw my weight drop to around 75-80kg which was probably underweight for my height/build. However I never felt better (even though I looked like a twig). My leg strength was incredible and my body fat was under 5%. Aaah those were the days.......


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

For me too much sitting in front of a computer....


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

5 foot 7 and 67 Kilos. I used to weigh 82 kilos 5 years ago. Man what a lard arse I was back then :shock:

JT


----------



## Slim (Mar 4, 2008)

reckon i win at 165kg...down from 186 when i started paddleing


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Slim said:


> reckon i win at 165kg...down from 186 when i started paddleing


Damn...now I know why the name Slim. I am5'6" 120kg and haven't lost any weight yet. Looks like I am gonna have to more yakking....if it works for Slim it has has gotta work for me.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

6ft and 120kg the lightest I can remember I was, was when I was racing Downhill MtBike and then I was 105 but mostly muscle but after nearly breaking my neck 3 times and hitting 1 to many trees I started stacking on the weight after I gave the racing away. I used to ride 30km in the morning and run 6km in the afternoon and do weights but could never get under 100kg.


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

six foot and 85 kg. Havent actually put on weight during winter, but ive noticed the body fat increase ( my winter coat ) I put it down to semi-hibernation ( footy and beer ) Hopefully the weather starts fining up soon so i can see my abs again !


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Ah, I had to choose the second last option - currently 114kg.

However, last week I was 116kg - and am currently on Lite N Easy, and its pretty acceptable as 'diets' go. So any of you wanting to loose a few kg, I would recommend it. The advantage is that those of us who were lard arses might have more of a range of kayaks to choose from with a lower weight rating. 

Give me 12 weeks I reckon I'll be able to sit on the misses 99kg rated Venus 11.


----------



## petanquedon (May 27, 2008)

Heaviest 150+ now 114Kg

I have a gastric band that has helped control things.

Hope to get to about 85 Kg

179cm tall


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd like to see the results of this poll correlated with the kayak ownership poll. There IS a reason why I'm padding an X-Factor.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I'd like to see the results of this poll correlated with the kayak ownership poll. There IS a reason why I'm padding an X-Factor.


Hey Doug

Theres a new Hobie to be released next year and its a fricken monster :shock: . They already gave it a name but the Hobie DGax would be fitting. :lol:

Cheers

Scott


----------



## MartyB (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm 53 years old, 5'10 and 75kgs. My secret weapon is that I'm a lawn mowing contractor so just burn it off. Pity about all the skin cancer though.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> There IS a reason why I'm padding an X-Factor.


No need to paddle it mate, just putting it on and off the roof racks used to be more exercise than I get in a year!


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Im 195,5cm tall and 124kgs right now, was up over 160kg's a few years back, kayaking has contributed to the loss but only with some diet and other exercise

Lee


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Hobie Vic said:
> 
> 
> > DGax65 said:
> ...


_Hobie Mirage Pro Angler *AVAILABLE MARCH 2009*

At the "OR" Outdoor Retailer show (Trade only) Hobie Cat unveiled a new fishing platform called the "Pro Angler". This model will not be available until next spring. I think it is a bit more boat than kayak. Designed for fishing, the Pro Angler includes the MirageDrive and a new rudder system. It also includes cockpit / internal rod storage to get the rods below the rail for those fishing in areas with trees and overhanging brush. There are a lot more new ideas in this boat. Sunjammers has received a few pictures and we will be posting them here as soon as we can!

specifications: as we know them, these are not official!
length 13'4"
Width 38"
Weight 80lbs

Features: 
• Rotomolded Polyethylene Hull with Color-coordinated Molded-in Graphics 
• Granite Color Choices: Golden Papaya, Ivory Dune and Moss 
• Hobie MirageDrive™ Mechanism with "Click & Go" MirageDrive Well 
• Steering System with Retractable Automatic Kick-Up Rudder 
• Up and Down Rudder Control Incorporates 2-Line System 
• Oversized Bow Hatch 
• Oversized Rear Cargo Storage Area 
• Deluxe Vertical High-Back Seat with Tilt Control 
• Two-piece Paddle by Hobie with Additional T-Handle 
• Horizontal Rod Storage 
• Molded-in Fishing Rod Holders with Caps 
• 3 Plano Tackle Boxes 
• Ample Cockpit to Accommodate Full Range of Kayakers 
• Replaceable Cutting Board inside 8" Hatch for Accessible Work Area 
• Replaceable Skid Guards to Protect Hull when Loading Boat 
• Ample Deck Area with Replaceable Accessory Mounting Boards allowing for Customization without Drilling into Boat 
• Gear Bag 
• Dry Bag 
• Cassette Plug for Drive Well 
• Heavy-Duty Grab Rails with Recessed Bungees® 
• Two Molded-in Drink Holders 
• Two Mesh-covered Stowage Pockets 
• Bungee® Tie Down Straps for Rear Cargo Area 
• Padeyes 
• Heavy-Duty Bow and Stern Carrying Handles _


----------



## bushwoodboy (Oct 5, 2006)

5 ft 10" , 70kg
Always been a skinny bastard & used to cop the can't fatten thoroughbreds line from granny as well :lol: 
65kg is probably my optimum weight, but as you approach fifty the weight doesn't necessarily stay in the areas you want it.
IE lot harder to shake a beer gut at 47 than 30  
Cheers Mal


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hobie Vic said:


> DGax65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see the results of this poll correlated with the kayak ownership poll. There IS a reason why I'm padding an X-Factor.
> ...


Gee, thanks (I think :? ) I read about that new model a few days ago. Finally a kayak (peddle craft) from Hobie that is big enough for me. It's nice to know there is an option from Hobie; just in case my rotator cuff craps out completely, or if I loose my manhood in a terrible banister sliding accident. ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I WANT PHOTOS

you can't tease us like that scott and not give photos for us to drool over

Cheers Dave


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm guessing HobieVic is too busy feeding prime Angus steak to the crays in his oversized breeding pool to provide any pictures!!!

The one feature I am really after ina yak is an optimized transducer locator/mount for my sounder. that'd be great


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

evarn said:


> I'm guessing HobieVic is too busy feeding prime Angus steak to the crays in his oversized breeding pool to provide any pictures!!!
> 
> The one feature I am really after ina yak is an optimized transducer locator/mount for my sounder. that'd be great


I do know that this thread is about fat people and we are sort of going off course but...

Have you tried the Hobie transducer mounting kit. I have found it to be very very good. Better in fact than everything else I have tried and I have tried a lot of stuff. Very simple but very effective.

JT


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

hmm. i will look into that.

as for the original topic.. i'm on a weight reduction scheme at the moment... slowly getting there. but what with the long drought and the poosibility of famine, i need to keep some resilience!!


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry for hijaking the thread. But the new Hobie is going to suit big bastards like me.

Imagine an Adventure crossed with an aircraft carrier.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## riv (Aug 13, 2008)

After listening to the radio this morning and learning about the Hungry Jacks Quad Burger I may need to revise my weight up a little :shock:

http://www.theage.com.au/news/national/ ... 90183.html


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmm ,. how about we get back on the topic of how fat are you , which was interesting and leave the commercials to the commercial section .


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

zipper said:


> also i am from that elite under 60 group. i cant put on weight. i go to the gym and smash the food (4 serves of dinner tonight  ) yet i cant out on weight. i think since water polo season has started i have gained 2 kilos. 57 now lol


Hint.....less drugs = more weight :shock:


----------



## JakeJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Take a look at my kayak choice and you'll understand...5'10" 240lbs.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Dallas said:


> zipper said:
> 
> 
> > also i am from that elite under 60 group. i cant put on weight. i go to the gym and smash the food (4 serves of dinner tonight  ) yet i cant out on weight. i think since water polo season has started i have gained 2 kilos. 57 now lol
> ...


  spoil all the fun


----------



## Mad Dog (Mar 31, 2006)

Have an Xfactor on order........Sez it all :lol: :lol: Wrong side of 130kg


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mad Dog said:


> Have an Xfactor on order........Sez it all :lol: :lol: Wrong side of 130kg


Yeah. Fat guys unite! Go the X-Factor! Whew. I'm all out of breath. Anyone got a doughnut? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

68kg.......but a shorty.....5ft 4" ;-)


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

I understand it is important to carry an additional 10kg in order to float should we fall from our yaks


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

Excellent, now if I can just find a way to explain away the other extra 30 odd :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Funny, I have not seen a post from any of the other sex........ ;-)


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

Wattie said:


> Funny, I have not seen a post from any of the other sex........ ;-)


HAHA Doubt it'll come up. I think getting married having kids and working fulltime starts that downward spiral that leads outwards.  
Maybe we should have a who can loose the most ( sensibly) by chrissy comp?


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Deepsouth said:


> Wattie said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I have not seen a post from any of the other sex........ ;-)
> ...


Yes, AKFF get together over a few beers and a meat pie, with an offical weight in.


----------

